# Dwarf hamsters in Imac Fantasy cages.



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Just wondered if those of you that have dwarf hamsters in an Imac Fantasy find that their hamster can get right up the long tube? I was shocked yesterday to find that Jasmine my little Russian can. I was cleaning her out and she was in the bottom bit and before I knew it she had come right up the tube and was on the top floor.

I had put one of those ladders with rungs in because I didn't think they could get up the tube as it's quite steep at the top - obviously I was wrong.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I had my 3 dwarfs in an imac until recently and they managed the tubes fine, it took a couple of days for them to get used to it but they were great after that.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I didn't think they would be able to manage without ladders. Although thinking about it I think I've kept a dwarf hamster in an imac before.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Poppet refuses to go in the tubes.... :frown2:


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

my 3 boys that are in an extended imac do great with the tubes even the 5 week old boys  as soon as they went in it the first time they were running up and down them investigating every where !


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

I had my robos in a imac for 3 weeks when we had 4 in one cage... I soon found out the hard way they squeeze themselves out the bars. They found the tubes difficult but managed eventually.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Little monkeys..  :laugh:

I've got my Robo in a Cambridge cage - he's too thick to squeeze himself out I think.:laugh:


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

you will be suprised. Tama lived happily in her little tank for 5 months with out escaping and all of a sudden she got out 2 times just before we got the cat and I had to change her to a smaller spaced bar. Good for her though because the cage was bigger. But she's the only escapee really. My Narla (syrrian) got out once at the old place and the robos were always finding ways out. But I was lucky and always got them back.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

sounds like you had a handful!

ri gets up tubes ok. Stitch is a bit better than her though.


----------

